# RAM upgrade!



## Pr0t0type (28. August 2010)

Also ich suche ein RAM upgrade für den Laptop Fujitsu (Siemens) Amilo Xi 2528 

Habe vor von 2GB (ddr2) auf 3GB (ddr2) Danke!


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2010)

Garnicht so einfach... beim Amilo Xi 2528 sind standardmäßig beide RAM Steckplätze belegt womit der vorhandene RAM nicht aufgestockt werden kann sondern komplett getauscht werden muss

Ein weiteres Problem ist, das das Notebook offiziell nur 2GiB RAM unterstützt womit fraglich ist, ob (2) 2GiB Riegel überhaupt funktionieren; der Chipsatz müsste allerdings grundsätzlich 4GiB unterstützden womit diese Angabe ebenfalls fraglich ist

Allgemein ist zum Erhalt des Dualchannel generell zu empfehlen gleich große Speichermodule, also 2x2GiB einzusetzen da die RAM Geschwindigkeit sonst halbiert wird; das ist auch nicht viel teurer

Ich würde etwa dieses Kit empfehlen: G.Skill SO-DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400S CL5 (DDR2-800) (F2-6400CL5D-4GBSQ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Pr0t0type (28. August 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Könnte ich auch 1GB drinnlassen und nur mit einem 2GB Modul aufrüsten!?

Also in ein paar anderen Foren haben Leute 4GB drinn!


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2010)

> Könnte ich auch 1GB drinnlassen und nur mit einem 2GB Modul aufrüsten!?



grundsätzlich ja; würde ich aber wie gesagt nicht empfehlen, durch den schon angesprochenen Verlust des Dualchannel könnte es z.t. sogar Leistungseinbußen geben


----------



## Pr0t0type (28. August 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> grundsätzlich ja; würde ich aber wie gesagt nicht empfehlen, durch den schon angesprochenen Verlust des Dualchannel könnte es z.t. sogar Leistungseinbußen geben



Das ist mir Klar welchen RAM würdest du nehmen ist der Herrsteller egal!? Weil der erste ist ein Samsung! Ich meine weil ich 32bit habe und dann nur 3GB nützen kann!


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2010)

Im Idealfall sollte man möglichst exakt die selben Riegel verwenden; da das mit einem 1GiB und einem 2GiB Riegel aber sowieso nicht möglich ist solltest du zu Ram greifen, der bei Takt und Timings mindestens genauso gut wie der vorhandene ist


----------



## Pr0t0type (28. August 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Im Idealfall sollte man möglichst exakt die selben Riegel verwenden; da das mit einem 1GiB und einem 2GiB Riegel aber sowieso nicht möglich ist solltest du zu Ram greifen, der bei Takt und Timings mindestens genauso gut wie der vorhandene ist



Gut danke,
Wie hoch sind die Leistungseinbußen ?


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2010)

bei Singel statt Dualchannel gibts nurnoch die halbe RAM Bandbreite bei gleichem Takt... was das in der Praxis bedeutet hängt natürlich vom jeweiligen Programm ab


----------

